# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Advice on .22magnum

## DXROLLA

So went for a shoot in the weekend with my .22lr with newly fitted gunworks suppressor and i was a bit disappointed with the power of it now. the gun is just a cheap savage .22lr, i do have a tikka .223 for long range stuff when we are out on the farm away from the homestead. I was shooting around 100-150m shot a large hare and the bugger ran off  :Pissed Off:  so what im thinking of getting is a .22mag and fitting my suppressor to that. As far as power goes is this going to do the job for that type of distance if not a bit further? And what is the noise like out of one? I dont want to use the .223 around the houses as it makes too much noise.

Any thoughts our advice would be great, also would fitting a suppressor to the .223 make it much quieter or not going to make much of a difference?

----------


## GravelBen

Hares can be tough buggers. I'd just suppress the 223 though, 22mag is kinda stuck in the middle without doing either job that well - I had one and sold it for a 223.

----------


## DXROLLA

How quite would the .223 suppressed being compared to a .22mag, had a look on youtube but kind of hard to tell from a vid

----------


## Spudattack

You sure you hit it? The difference in POI between 100 and 150m is huge with a .22, so you could have clean missed or missed the engine room?

----------


## DXROLLA

Couldnt catch it to find out, took the shot it moved/jumped as if it got hit, not as in what the hell was that kind of move? starting walking over to it and ran off haha, maybe i missed and just gave it a freight when the bullet landed next to it? Certainly seemed like it got hit though? Either way good excuse for a new gun right?

----------


## northdude

hi i had a zastava 22magnum after a trigger polish it was a nice shooter id say it would do the job i had a supressor on it as well it quietened it down a lot but i ended up selling it and got one of my old favs a 22 hornet

----------


## ishoot10s

What GravelBen said. Suppress the 223. About all you'll hear is the super-sonic crack of the projectile.

----------


## 6MMBR

Get closer to the Hare.
you will save on bullets and noise...

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## DXROLLA

> Get closer to the Hare.
> you will save on bullets and noise...


I do need to work on my stalking ability haha. maybe its practice i need and not a new gun  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spoon

> What GravelBen said. Suppress the 223. About all you'll hear is the super-sonic crack of the projectile.


+ 1

----------


## SiB

Suppressed.22mag good to 100m anyways. My eyes fail before the rifle foes beyond that. 

I dream of owning a .223 for longer shots etc but can't beat a .22mag for ammo cost against.223. 

my .22mag is suppressed you still get the sonic crack but waaay improved over bare rifle.

----------


## PerazziSC3

imo you wold be crazy to buy a 22mag if you already have a 223. Suppress the 223 and it will be quite as

----------


## SiB

Just re-read your post. Suppress the .223

----------


## gadgetman

Agreed, suppress the 223. I reload and the cost is about the same if not slightly less for the 223 as the 22mag. I was thinking about a 22mag but the 223 is more versatile.

----------


## DXROLLA

Cheers for the advice, suppress the .223 it is  :Have A Nice Day:  I might upgrade the .22lr as the missus wants one as well, so the next question is if im spending the money do i go .22lr or .22mag haha hmmmm

----------


## Chupacabra

223 would be the wise way to go, unless like me you enjoy justifying reasons to buy another gun. :Thumbsup: 

IMHO 17HMR is better than 22mag on hares, now I'll go duck for cover  :ORLY:

----------


## Gunzrrr

If you are going to supress the .223 which I think is a great idea ... consider a .17HMR instead of the .22Mag. They are a lot of fun and fantastic on bunnies, hares, possums, etc. I might have learnt towards the .22Mag but since you already have a .223, get an HMR (suppressed as well). Keep safe in the hills.

----------


## distant stalker

I had a 22 mag and loved it. I have a suppressed 223 which is a lot more performance for Bout the same running cost but i still.have a soft spot for the 22mag (think because of the memories i made with one) and am on the prowl for one (dont tell the mrs) they just feel like a good old classic. I first used it with a 4 power scope and got very good at range estimation amd hold over with fixed power optics. Later i went to a variable power, range finder and dialled for ranges. Sort of took the classic feel out of it but provided a new sort.of.fun  and a  newethod to develop skills in. If buyong another it will be with a 4x scope again and keep the 223 for.serious long range dialled in shots. 
Nb my 22 mag was suppressed too. 223 is notably louder but a lot quieter than unsuppressed 223

----------


## Beetroot

A supressed 223 should be about as  loud as the non supressed 22mag.
I have a 17hmr, and the rifle is a fair bit smaller and lighter than my 223, and I feel as though there is less chance of a ricochet.
I could've supressed my 223, but it was hardly anymore to buy a new rifle so that's what I did. 

I used to think the 17mach2 was a waste of money. But after looking into it, for rabbits, hares and other pests out to about 130ish yards.
And its a fair bit cheaper than 17hmr or 22mag.

But basically I'd put it down to, do you want a new rifle or not.
It'll be around $500 to have the 223 supressed, so the same cost as buying a 22mag. It'll be a lot better at everything, but unless you reload it'll be more expensive to feed.

----------


## Sidney

22s are magic... but they have never been 100m plus hare guns..

They are not really 100m plus guns full stop... unless you have specialised gear... range finding and ballistic scope/dial-able scope, and even then they are marginal in terms of killing power.

If you want to shoot 100-150m, you don't need a 223 to do so. This is the specific area that the 17HMR and the 22Mag are designed for.  It'll cost less, you don't have to reload and you don't have to pick up brass.

22LR 80m... 100m at a stretch
22Mag/17HMR  100-150m  -- Wind affected
22 Hornet <200
17 Hornady Hornet.. <300
222 Rem <250
223 <300
204 Ruger <350
350 plus - dedicated high power centre fire rifles with good gear..  243/6-47 Lapua/6XC/6mmPPC etc..  After 350 the wind gets to be a major factor with the lighter calibre's.

These are working maximum type ranges with normal optics and gear..  Clearly you can extend ranges with good gear, proven accuracy and calm conditions...

I reckon you always need a 22LR.  The question is what else do you need...

----------


## GravelBen

> A supressed 223 should be about as  loud as the non supressed 22mag.


Suppressed 223s I've heard/used have been quieter than unsuppressed 22mag or 17hmr, the 22mag has a pretty sharp crack to it. My suppressed 22mag was similar to unsuppressed 22LR supersonic.

As far as range goes, I have taken rabbits and hares out to around 120-130m with 22LR but I agree its not easy, you need to be getting a lot of practice.

----------


## muzza

22 Mag ammo is too dear. I would either suppress the 223 you own , or buy a 22 Hornet for your wife to use . Then you can reload for the Hornet which will still work out cheaper than the Magnum , and have a better calibre to begin with.

----------


## kiwi39

Suppress the 223. It's a great rifle, and suppressed there's sweet fa kick and sweet fa noise. 

223 ammo is cheap as

----------


## GravelBen

There is bugger all kick from an unsuppressed 223 either tbh, its just the noise.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7.62

> 22 Mag ammo is too dear. I would either suppress the 223 you own , or buy a 22 Hornet for your wife to use . Then you can reload for the Hornet which will still work out cheaper than the Magnum , and have a better calibre to begin with.


The hornet has been dieing a slow death since about 1950, when the .222 came out.  This is evidenced by the low number of manufacturers who currently chamber rifles in this cartridge.  Sure, it has some advantages over the .22mag (& 17hmr) but if you're after a centrefire, why would you waste your time with a hornet when the .223 is so much more versatile?  A hornet would be cheaper to reload for but the .223 is still very cheap to load for by centrefire standards, and there is plenty of good (& cheap) factory ammo to choose from as an alternative.  IMHO here is a good selection of calibers to have for general small game hunting:

-22lr (shooting subsonics) for short range work (100yd ish, depending on what scope you've got)
-22mag/17hmr for up to 150-200yd
-223 for 150yd+

Hornet not required, all bases already covered

----------


## zimmer

> The hornet has been dieing a slow death since about 1950, when the .222 came out.


Wow 63 years and it is still not dead. More alive probably than the treble 2?
If you own a Hornet there is a good chance it is not for its practical (questionable) features.

I have covered off with:
22lr - suppressed only shoot subs as it is around my house.
223 - Great all-rounder. Will deal to almost anything within reason and depending upon your skill. Doesn't leave much of the small game though. Reasonable cheap to run.
22/250 - Probably a wee bit over the top for general small game hunting. Over the years have owned several.

Also shoot lots of rabbits around the house with a Theoben pre-charged air rifle.

Have not yet fallen for a 17. (Waiting for the new Winchester)

Oh, and I have a Hornet as well. :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

> The hornet has been dieing a slow death since about 1950, when the .222 came out.  This is evidenced by the low number of manufacturers who currently chamber rifles in this cartridge.  Sure, it has some advantages over the .22mag (& 17hmr) but if you're after a centrefire, why would you waste your time with a hornet when the .223 is so much more versatile?  A hornet would be cheaper to reload for but the .223 is still very cheap to load for by centrefire standards, and there is plenty of good (& cheap) factory ammo to choose from as an alternative.  IMHO here is a good selection of calibers to have for general small game hunting:
> 
> -22lr (shooting subsonics) for short range work (100yd ish, depending on what scope you've got)
> -22mag/17hmr for up to 150-200yd
> -223 for 150yd+
> 
> Hornet not required, all bases already covered


You can also use the 223 with 35/40 gr for up to 150 yd relatively cheaply

----------


## DXROLLA

Well after the weekend shooting, the .223 went great, i think i may leave it as is for now, if i was to put a suppressor on it would this effect the accuracy and distance of the rifle?  I have convinced the missus we need another rifle  :Wink:  so im leaning either towards a .22magnum or .17hmr, the cost of ammo is not a big factor as we dont get out all that often so its not like i need to be buying ammo every week (i wish i could be though  :Grin:  )

----------


## GravelBen

> Well after the weekend shooting, the .223 went great, i think i may leave it as is for now, if i was to put a suppressor on it would this effect the accuracy and distance of the rifle?


Any effect it has on that is likely to be a positive effect  :Have A Nice Day: 

If you buy a new one and its mainly for rabbits/hares then I'd definitely go for a 17hmr over a 22mag.

----------


## distant stalker

> Well after the weekend shooting, the .223 went great, i think i may leave it as is for now, if i was to put a suppressor on it would this effect the accuracy and distance of the rifle?  I have convinced the missus we need another rifle  so im leaning either towards a .22magnum or .17hmr, the cost of ammo is not a big factor as we dont get out all that often so its not like i need to be buying ammo every week (i wish i could be though  )


Suppressor wont effect velocity negatively. If you shorten the barrel you will lose a bit of speed but the suppressor actually adds a bit back. In saying that, losing 100fps off a 223 will make no noticeable difference in the field. 

Rather than spending on amother rifle it sounds lime you would be better off improving the one you have. Suppressor and scope with reliable dials and range finder and you will be much more effective than another rifle which to a very large degree will replicate what you have and would beade obsolete in most instances by a suppressed 223. 

I mentioned i still like a 22 mag but this is for times i feel like keeping it simple. Closer range. No range finder etc (could do this with my 223 anyway). My 223 is set with good optics and has everything covered from 0 to a long was out (800 yards on targets in favourable conditions)

----------


## jakewire

> Just re-read your post. Suppress the .223


What he and others have said
Buy a 17hmr for your missus.
It will soon be yours.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Suppress the .223 since you already have one. Give the Mrs the .22LR and buy yourself a .17MHR (suppressed) as well ... that's what I did ... oh yeah - I also bought a .204 (suppressed) for really long range varminting (200-400 yards). Also - do the triggers on them all - that way they wont run away when you clip them because your accuracy will go through the roof. 
Here's what I shoot >>>
20 > 80 yards = .22LR (usually my subsonic)
50 > 150 yards = .17HMR (suppressed)
100 > 200 yards = .223 (lightweight suppressor for walk around)
100 > 400 yards = .204 (heavier weight suppressor for varminting (drive or sit))
... but I also like owning firearms!
Keep safe in the hills.

----------


## southernman

Well I will go against the grain as favour the .22mag over the .17hrm, I have both, (a semi and bolt in each, plus a pump .22 mag) depending on the type of shooting, I favour the 22 mag for tighter cover and rushed shots, also found that its kills larger cats, hares with a poorly placed rushed shot, two and half times the bullet weight makes a difference. The new 30 and 33 gr bullets for the mag are a game changer, not as much gap between the two (.17hrm) as there once was.
   The .17hrm is a crazy accurate little round, but I have been disappointed many times  on large hares well hit in the front shoulder and still crawl away a few yards. :Pissed Off: 
 I can shoot ten round groups that will fit in a ten cent coin, but unless its open country with short grass, and plenty of time for a good rest or to use tri pod, I cant take advantage of the .17hrm. Off the shoulder shots I take the shotgun or .22mag every time.

   Neither have been used since I bought a .17 hornet, Talk about a fun small game round.  :Cool:  :Thumbsup: 

    If you realy want a long range bunny busting center fire have a look at the .204. 
 My .222 and .223 havn't been used since I got the two above,  The only .22 center fire I use now is the 22.250 love that noisy bastard, :Cool:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> Well I will go against the grain as favour the .22mag over the .17hrm, I have both, (a semi and bolt in each, plus a pump .22 mag) depending on the type of shooting, I favour the 22 mag for tighter cover and rushed shots, also found that its kills larger cats, hares with a poorly placed rushed shot, two and half times the bullet weight makes a difference. The new 30 and 33 gr bullets for the mag are a game changer, not as much gap between the two (.17hrm) as there once was.
>    The .17hrm is a crazy accurate little round, but I have been disappointed many times  on large hares well hit in the front shoulder and still crawl away a few yards.
>  I can shoot ten round groups that will fit in a ten cent coin, but unless its open country with short grass, and plenty of time for a good rest or to use tri pod, I cant take advantage of the .17hrm. Off the shoulder shots I take the shotgun or .22mag every time.
> 
>    Neither have been used since I bought a .17 hornet, Talk about a fun small game round. 
> 
>     If you realy want a long range bunny busting center fire have a look at the .204. 
>  My .222 and .223 havn't been used since I got the two above,  The only .22 center fire I use now is the 22.250 love that noisy bastard,


Quite a collection by the sounds of it!

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk

----------


## southernman

> Quite a collection by the sounds of it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


 Yea got more than I can use to be honest, but divided in two country's, also lots off nice rifles showed up a cheep prices when Canada did away with the gun rego. 
 Getting an import permit set up, so I can bring in sum of my nicer rifles and flog off sum of the ones I have here. 
lots of gopher hunting in Alberta Canada so fun to play around with small cals.

----------


## POME

> Cheers for the advice, suppress the .223 it is  I might upgrade the .22lr as the missus wants one as well, so the next question is if im spending the money do i go .22lr or .22mag haha hmmmm


Go 22 - 250.

----------


## nz_hunter

> Cheers for the advice, suppress the .223 it is  I might upgrade the .22lr as the missus wants one as well, so the next question is if im spending the money do i go .22lr or .22mag haha hmmmm


Go .22mag! I couldn't love mine more! I have a Marlin 982vs .22mag suppresed (from GunWorks) and with a Harris Bipod it is a machine.

----------


## nz_hunter



----------


## toppo

Another vote for the 22mag. Here's mine its a marlin 882ssv in a boyds stock with a nikko stirling 3-10 x 40 nighteater on top. Wallabies, rabbits etc no problems

----------


## Hunt4life

> Quite a collection by the sounds of it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


Faark yeh! I'm jealous  :Wink:

----------


## Dawg

i own a .17HMR which i have used to shoot alot of Hares, i have also shot alot with .22lr & subs, HMR is far superior.

----------


## suspect

New to this forum but thought i'd share my 2cents worth, I've got a Stirling 22 Mag, very accurate and also does the job very well, have even taken out goats at 120m using TNT explosive rounds, accidentally had grabbed the wrong ammunition one day and shot a rabbit in the head with one at 80m.. needless to say the other side of the head was missing.. my mate has a AK in .223 which is quite load in comparison to my .22 mag both are suppressed, the .22 mag has more of a 'crack' but still doesn't seem to bother the rabbits either way.. just my 0.2c

----------

